# My new shop



## mailee (22 Dec 2011)

I have got the keys to the new workshop and have started work on it. I am going to paint the walls first and then some sealing and insulation along with updating the electrics. Over the past couple of days I have been fitting a wicker door, a new fire door in the spray shop and ripping out some Heath Robinson benches. 
This is a shot from the doors:





This one is a shot towards the doors from the far side of the shop:




This is the bench that is coming out:




Here is a shot of the spray room from one end:




And this one from the other end of the spray room:




Needs a bit of work doing but the Landlord will reimberse me for the electrics.


----------



## MickCheese (22 Dec 2011)

That looks a good size.

Will take a bit of heating though? Insulating the ceiling will definitely help.

Good luck.

Mick


----------



## OldSchoolTools (22 Dec 2011)

Keep those progress photos coming Alan, nice one.


----------



## Max Power (22 Dec 2011)

Looks good Alan, should take you a while to fill all that space


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (22 Dec 2011)

Decent space. Excuse for bigger toys


----------



## mailee (22 Dec 2011)

That's right Huds, hence the new machine in the photo.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (22 Dec 2011)

I did wonder, was trying to figure what it is, Thicknesser?


----------



## JakeS (22 Dec 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":1ch11cq5 said:


> I did wonder, was trying to figure what it is, Thicknesser?



To me it looks like the rubbish bins they have in town. Not sure why it needs a little wheel on the side or a plug, though!


----------



## mailee (23 Dec 2011)

You got it, a thicknesser. It's a bit more industrial than the one I already have as it will thickness up to 16" wide.


----------



## Max Power (23 Dec 2011)

Nice size Alan ,I take it your surface planer is 16" as well (400mm to the young uns :lol: )


----------



## woodbloke (23 Dec 2011)

Nice size 'shop Alan...with your speedy turn around on stuff, we expect it to be fully up and running by 01 Jan :lol: - Rob


----------



## mailee (29 Dec 2011)

Just an update. Over the last few days we have been installing new electrics in the shop. Landlord is going to reimburse for this.  I have no idea how the previous owner hadn't killed himself with them, but that's another story. Anyway after sorting out some problems with a couple of the breakers for the big machines it is now up and running. I am now in the process of sorting out positioning of the various equipment I have into some kind of order. Looks like I will need a couple of trips to the local tip for all the rubbish I have accumulated too. :roll:


----------



## mailee (30 Dec 2011)

Well I am halfway there now. I got all the RAS mounted on the bench.



Along with the large machines in place and some racking up for my odds and ends.




I have now got somewhere to hang my clamps too




I have done a little bit of work in the spray shop but it needs a lot more work yet.




I cut down one of the benches that was left and put it on castors so it will double as an infeed table for the table saw. I am still unsure where to put an office but am working on that one.


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Dec 2011)

Upstairs perhaps? did I spy an upstairs? be warmer when your counting your pennys!!


----------



## mailee (30 Dec 2011)

No Melinda, there is no upstairs.......yet. ;-)


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Dec 2011)

mailee":1mjguaai said:


> No Melinda, there is no upstairs.......yet. ;-)



I watch your posts in amazement at the speed you turn out your work....

I have no doubt there will be one above the spray shop in no time at all!


----------



## condeesteso (30 Dec 2011)

Hi Alan - fine space there! "hence the new machine in the photo"... almost missed it - you need way bigger machines to make an impression on that space. May I suggest a few Wadkin. I reckon they would kick out a bit of heat too, nice in the cooler months. Basically, jealous... probably 3-phase too (all those bargain big bandsaws etc, some of which are Wadkin... not boring you am I??)


----------



## mailee (30 Dec 2011)

No, no not at all Douglas. I won't be putting a second floor in above the spray shop Melinda as that part is only one story. I may put a mezzanine floor in at a later date though. I am afraid I can't go for the 'heavy metal' approach as there is no 3 phase fitted to the unit.  I shall when funds and time allow be upgrading some of my equipment though. One of the most important additions next has got to be better dust extraction and better heating. I can mamage with the rest for now but these are a must. Got to say I have enjoyed setting up this shop as much as my last two, I guess I am a glutton for punishment. :roll:


----------



## condeesteso (31 Dec 2011)

"I guess I am a glutton for punishment"
yep, me too... but on a rather smaller scale. I think I have built 5 or 6 now, starting with small sheds heavily modified, and the most recent Kentish-barn style (half-hips, oak clad, stained glass, stable door ... oh yes, and raising the roof single-handed was entertaining). Workshops and benches are my true failings. It's got so bad now 'we' are seriously considering moving house (again) mainly so I can build another one - after all every time you build and / or fit one out you learn something and if you don't use that learning, what was it for :lol: :lol:


----------



## mailee (31 Dec 2011)

Ha, ha. Your comment on raising the roof alone brought back memories for me too! I had a large double garage with a flat roof and needed to put a boat in it (Don't ask) I used acros to lift the roof and raised the door another two feet all on my own! It worked out well in the end but I did have to do a bit of mechanical re jiging of the door mechanism as it was a lift and slide one. A lot of head scratching on that one. :lol:


----------



## Karl (31 Dec 2011)

Looks like a great size Alan. I would have been tempted to go round and whitewash all the walls before putting anything in there.


----------



## doctor Bob (31 Dec 2011)

Looking good Alan, seems like it's been a good year for you


----------



## mn pete (31 Dec 2011)

Lot's of great space there! Looking good. I'm setting up my new basement shop so I'll be watching for more great ideas to steal!


----------



## condeesteso (1 Jan 2012)

Very nice table indeed, Dr Bob... I mean this one (what wood is it?):


----------



## doctor Bob (1 Jan 2012)

condeesteso":21drvh71 said:


> Very nice table indeed, Dr Bob... I mean this one (what wood is it?):



Bit of a thread hijack there :lol: ......... it's European oak


----------



## mailee (1 Jan 2012)

Oh cheers Karl! I did paint the walls before I moved anything in! :lol: I haven't done the spray booth yet though. I got my lad helping me roller all the walls and he was covered in paint by the end of the day. :lol:
Oh and off topic, I had to fit 32 amp breakers in the consumer unit for the thicknesser and saw! It is rated at 16amp but takes more at startup. Did you have any problems with this Karl? My electrician thinks it is due to the newer breakers are more sensitive than the old ones.


----------



## mailee (4 Jan 2012)

I am getting there. Today I built the office, Well I need somewhere to keep my tea and coffee gear clean. :lol: I will fit the door tomorrow and my lad is going to paint it for me.


----------



## mailee (6 Jan 2012)

I got the office finished today with my light fitted and a shelf for books and the like. 








I also made provision for hanging my coat up.


----------



## thecoder (6 Jan 2012)

I see the most important bits of kit in there,the kettle n cups :wink: :wink:


----------



## Oryxdesign (6 Jan 2012)

Have i missed a joke? It looks like a kitchen more than an office or is it an office in the same way that The Fonz used in Happy Days?


----------



## mailee (7 Jan 2012)

No no joke Simon, I just needed somewhere to keep things dust free really. When I am working I find it difficult to find somewhere dust free to write things down and it also keeps the drinking utensils clean. I use the word 'office' loosely.


----------



## wwwigz (7 Jan 2012)

Interesting seeing this go up and come together.
I have just taken on an old photographic factories 'lab' - many pipes to rip out, ring mains to put in and party-walls to construct before I can get anywhere near getting the shop planned and constructed. 

Will be keeping an eye on this


----------

